# HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the High Beams with OEM HIDs



## drowningman (Dec 27, 1999)

After putting in OEM Bora HIDs a month ago and wanting the factory setup with High and Low Beams together (like the Golf/GTI) I searched high and low







for a DIY or FAQ on the web without success so I decided to tackle this with the help of the Bentley and create a quick how to.
Tools and Parts Needed 
Steering Wheel Removal Apparatus (Torx T55 or Star Tool and Torque Wrench)
VW 1.5mm Wire Repair Kit with Single Wide Connector (Part #???)
Barrel Wire Splice
Phillips #1 (at least 7")
Torx T25 Driver
Wire Cutters/Strippers
The Factory Setup is with a 1.5mm (16ga?) green/yellow wire running to terminal 58b on the turn signal stalk. The Factory setup for Golf has this same wire running to Terminal 56* (yes star/asterisk) on the headlight switch.
1) Remove the Steering Wheel & Airbag (Bentley / or Look for Posts on MFA Stalk or R32 Wheel install) - *Be Sure to Disconnect the Battery before starting the Airbag*
2) Remove the upper and lower covers of the steering column (2 Screws front, 2 Screws Bottom Plus a Torx screw with washer and the two torx screws holding the column adjuster handle)
3) At this point if you look at the turn signal stalk you should see 2 connectors one with wires coming out the back towards the instruments and another coming out the top with some smaller gauge wires (these are for the cruise control).
4) Locate the Yellow/Green Wire coming out of pin 8 on the turn signal stalk and cut it (yellow circle) I left some extra from the back of the connector in case I want to go back to the Factory Single Bulb 9007 lights later








5) Cutoff one of the ends of the 1.5mm VW Wire Repair Kit and strip back the wire on this cut end and the wire harness side leading into the dash (not the Turn Signal Switch Side) 1/4" as appropriate and connect and crimp with the wire splice. (White Circle)
6) Since this wire must move with the adjustable steering column make sure to follow the existing wire harness back under the dash board. I did this by tracing the existing harness path by placing zip ties every couple of inches (red circles) and wrapping electrical tape at the top (green circle)
7) Pop Out the Headlight Switch and turn it over to locate pin #7 (white arrow). Feed the wire from the turn signal harness behind the dash and into the light switch hole. I was able to do this by feeding a stiff wire in through the light switch hole and out the steering column then taping the wire to it and pulling it back through. 








8) Push the wire repair kit end into the hole at #7 on the headlight switch connector until it snaps into place and cannot be removed. (orange circle)
9) Assembly is the reverse of removal. The Steering wheel and column should have marks to align them and the steering wheel bolt torque is 37 ft/lbs. The steering wheel bolt should have a punch mark added to it to show it's been removed. (It should be replaced after 5 removals). See posts in step one for more detailed steps.
Enjoy your OEM Hids as the VAG Engineers intended. Since this is the factory setup everything works as expected including Flash to Pass, Dash Highbeam Icon, Fogs Off with High Beams on, DRL's etc.
Notes 
* - The Pictures show more disassembly than is actually required due to testing while implementing
* - Sorry I don't have the 1.5mm (16ga) Wire Repair Kit part number (I walked into the dealer at 10min before closing, paid cash for the $2 part and didn't keep the receipt (ooops)
* - This goes without saying but don't try this with the Jetta single bulb lights (9007/H4). You will likely melt your headlight housing from the heat and cause your bulb to fail very prematurely - it just wasn't designed for this.


_Modified by drowningman at 12:09 PM 12-27-2003_


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

is there any way to do this without taking off the steering wheel?


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

Interesting write-up! This is a question that comes very often. Good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (mrdejected)*

I heard of two guys who said they didn't take out the steering wheel.








I did this taking the steering wheel out while installing the CruiseControl








I used this setup with my E-Codes for almost 4 months without burning anything (cabling, housing or bulb; I was running Hella H4 + 50%), I'm not encouraing anyone to do it, just letting people know.
Later on, I saved this step when installing my OEM HIDs


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (daniel.ramirez)*

if you do it without removing the steering wheels, do you just take off the plastic pieces on the top and bottom of the steering column?


----------



## drowningman (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (mrdejected)*

Actually only the top cover would come off. The top is held on by the 2 philips screws in the small holes at the bottom of the column closest to the steering wheel (driver's seat). The bottom is held by 2 screws only accessible behind the steering wheel among other things.
The only thing that could cause you problems is routing the cable behind the dash and hitting your head on the inside windshield while you try to peer over the steering wheel. My suggestion is to take the steering wheel off - it's easy and only dangerous if you drag your feet on the carpet first or don't disconnect the battery. (airbag)


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (71sbeetle)*

If your using an H4 bulb you don't want both high and lows to burn at the same time. It will probabley lead to the bulb overheating and exploding. Then you got a mess to clean up.


----------



## Jenkins (Apr 17, 2001)

I read that the modification is on the euroswitch harness. so no steering wheel to take out.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Jenkins)*

what do you mean on the switch harness ???


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

doing that this week hopefully


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

This is an important FAQ (well, FYI anyway).
TTT!!!!
Later,


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

TTT


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

000 979 133 for the repair wire OR for the same price ... 000 979 133 A which has GOLD PLATED connectors







that is what I used and it took me about 10 minutes, what I did is I took the top steering wheel cover off, then the fuse box door and fuse box surrounding trim (just unclips) and I could fit my big fat hand and arm thru there to the steering column and grab the wire and pull it to the headlight switch, VERY EASY mod !!!


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

just what I was looking for


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_000 979 133 for the repair wire OR for the same price ... 000 979 133 A which has GOLD PLATED connectors







that is what I used and it took me about 10 minutes, what I did is I took the top steering wheel cover off, then the fuse box door and fuse box surrounding trim (just unclips) and I could fit my big fat hand and arm thru there to the steering column and grab the wire and pull it to the headlight switch, VERY EASY mod !!!

71sbeetle,
did you have to disconnect the battery???
also IM'ed.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (rpmjunky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpmjunky* »_
71sbeetle,
did you have to disconnect the battery???
also IM'ed.









I didn't but it would be safer


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

got it


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

I'm fairly certain that the lows are supposed to stay on when the highs come on. I remember a user NWBora had installed a set and posted the pix. The guy he bought them from said in the thread that the lows are not supposed to turn off when the highs come on. I'll look it up...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (paul_shark)*

Why isnt that in the DIY at the top of the page yet ?


----------



## vw_electric (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (71sbeetle)*

YES, you can do this without taking off the steering wheel. remove the srews from the bottom part of the plastic covers and the turn the steering wheel 90º from the "straight" position and remove the 2 screws tha joins the upper and lower covers. Don't forget to remove the rubber part at the end of the steering wheel height adjust lever (just 2 screws)


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (vw_electric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_electric* »_YES, you can do this without taking off the steering wheel. remove the srews from the bottom part of the plastic covers and the turn the steering wheel 90º from the "straight" position and remove the 2 screws tha joins the upper and lower covers. Don't forget to remove the rubber part at the end of the steering wheel height adjust lever (just 2 screws)

Only 2 screws at the bottom to remove the top cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (71sbeetle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Paolo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


----------



## Wolfie-03 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (Wolfie-03)*

just came across this thread.. very sweet how2..


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

bringin' this one back from the dead








wolfie-03 - did i meet you at UDEL? I had the retro'd GLI. . and you have the Getta .. . !!?!?


----------



## Wolfie-03 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (Mp3Supply)*

yeah whattup man...those were some crazy parties there...sux for the rain though...yeah it was me...i came across this thread from royale fo my buddies retrofit im doing for him for free...ill show ya pics when its all said and done bro


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (Wolfie-03)*

^^ will look foward to the pics. . . .


----------



## Wolfie-03 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

i love this mod!


----------



## 2004turbo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (Wolfie-03)*

Anyone positive that i can do this in my e-codes with sylvania silverstar bulbs safely?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (2004turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004turbo* »_Anyone positive that i can do this in my e-codes with sylvania silverstar bulbs safely?

no, don't


----------



## 2004turbo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (71sbeetle)*

so this would only work on HID's? thanks


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (2004turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004turbo* »_so this would only work on HID's? thanks

On your JETTA you have ONE BULB with high and low unlike the Jetta OE HID and Golf halogen and HID, hence the issue!
The bulbs wouldn't last long and you might cause heat issues within your headlights!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_
On your JETTA you have ONE BULB with high and low unlike the Jetta OE HID and Golf halogen and HID, hence the issue!
The bulbs wouldn't last long and you might cause heat issues within your headlights!

yep exactly, it would be twice (or more) the heat in the same spot and thats not recommended, thats the reason why Jetta come with that feature disabled and Golfs dont


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
it would be twice (or *more)* 

Again I overlooked that yeah its MORE than dbl!


----------



## psuvr6 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

This is the email i sent to drowningman, but if any of you have any ideas, please let me know....

I saw your post on the mod to get the high beams on with the low beams on a jetta. I just bought a pair of OEM Hid's and would really like to do this modification, for safe driving at night.

I went out and bought the wire from VW, opened up the car, didn't remove the steering wheel, just the top plastic cover and fuse box. And then i realized that i have absolutely no slack to work with the yellow and green striped wire. After debating for a while about whether to spend the time doing this, i noticed, on the headlight switch adapter, that there was a yellow and green wire going into this adapter, so i started to think it was the same wire coming from the turn stalk. I then wondered why you wouldn't just say to cut the wire from this area and then splice it with the wiring kit. So my first question, is this indeed the same yellow and green striped wire that is coming from the turn stalk?

Second, if so, i noticed that this wire plugged into the "TFL" slot of the actual headlight switch, which i remember i put tape in, because i wanted to disable my daytime running lamps. Now, if i do this modification, will my dtrl's be on again? I would like to keep them off. That's what lead me to believe maybe the wire going into the adapter for the switch was a different but same colored wire coming from the turn stalk? Or is this something different?

I really would like to do this mod, because we have a "Deery" area, and i don't like the fact of just having high beams shooting up, and no immediate light source. Do you have any other suggestions, or have heard anything from anyone else on how maybe to approach this? 


_Modified by psuvr6 at 10:19 AM 6-22-2005_


----------



## danix (Apr 28, 1999)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (psuvr6)*

I just did this, so here is some feedback and clarification as it was not clear to me if you needed to clip the wire or just tap into it.
Before I forget, to answer an earlier question, you cannot use the existing green/yellow wire at the switch, it's different.
The green/yellow wire at the steering column is the same that is present at the top left of the fusebox in 2 slots. My intention was to simply tap there, but you cannot. Let me explain.
Remove the lower covers as needed so you can snake the wire to the steering column area. Access to the fusebox itself is not needed.
Then, remove the steering column cover so you can see the wires:








Find the yellow/green wire:








You want to snip this wire. The side of the wire going TO the column has 12v when the low beams are on, and 0v when the high beam switch is engaged. Tape this wire up well.
The other side, into the car, is now dead. This is the wire you are going to connect to pin 7 of the headlight switch, which has 12v once you plug in the repair wire and the headlight switch is on. This terminal has voltage for both low and high beams, so the low beams always stay on, even when you engage the high beams.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

brought it from the dead II


----------



## vdub4life_24 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (rpmjunky)*

good post


----------



## FishNiX (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (vdub4life_24)*

why dont the HID distributers add this functionality to their harness adapters? just a thought...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (FishNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FishNiX* »_why dont the HID distributers add this functionality to their harness adapters? just a thought...

cause everyone should have the necessary basic stuff to do it at all times anyway


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (FishNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FishNiX* »_why dont the HID distributers add this functionality to their harness adapters? just a thought...

Probably because that would require relays = added complexity and cost.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
Probably because that would require relays = added complexity and cost.


+ responsibility


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (EternalMind)*

OK, back to the top from the dead. Anyway, I'm confused. I have a Jetta with a 337 Front end. I'm running the 337 factory headlights with fogs and city lights. I have Silverstars in the main headlight. Can I safely use this mod on my car? I don't want to melt the plastic lenses or burn out bulbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2SlowGLS (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, you're basically turning your wiring into the golf style, with seperate highs and lows. If you were to do this with your normal jetta headlights, you would definitely damage either the headlights or the bulb may explode from overheating...


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (2SlowGLS)*

So will the main light remain on low when the high beam is on high? I want to do this mod this weekend. Thanks for your help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (03 gli24vvr6)*

This is an old post, but a good one. Any idea how to do the opposite? I have a GTI with Jetta front end. From the sounds of this post I'm running with both filaments hot when the high beams are on. I haven't had issues with the setup yet, but I don't want to either... I don't have plans on gettings OEM HIDS anytime, so I'd love to know if there is a fix... I couldn't find anything in search....


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the High Beams with OEM (dieselgti)*

You just do the opposite - disconnect the wire from the 56* terminal on the light switch and connect it to the 58b terminal on the turn signal/dimmer switch.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the High Beams with OEM (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_You just do the opposite - disconnect the wire from the 56* terminal on the light switch and connect it to the 58b terminal on the turn signal/dimmer switch.


Sweet thanks!!! That makes sense!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drowningman* »_The Factory Setup is with a 1.5mm (16ga?) green/yellow wire running to terminal 58b on the turn signal stalk.

I think you mean 56b and not 58b here?


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (2004turbo)*

I hope this works for bi-xenon.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (00boraslow)*

yes it does. This works because when you do the modification the low beam is not cut off from the power source, both are given current and then both work at the same time. If you ever go back to stock lights though you need to change this mod back.


----------



## sask_wolfsburg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (BrunoVdub)*

So this mod will not work with factory jetta headlights right? or is there a way to make them work so the bulbs do not get hot ie: different bulb


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (sask_wolfsburg)*

It is not intended for stock headlights or any that have dual filament bulbs. Use it with OEM HID's and projectors such as Inpro and Depo that have a separate high beam.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

So what if the low beam is off, and u hit the Flash-on/Flash-off high beam. Does the low beam also flash-on & off?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re:HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the High Beams with OEM HI (oj1480)*

No.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Re:HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hig ... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_No.


cool, thanks.
will try soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jpenrod (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

so all you have to do is cut the yellow and green wire and run the part going away from the column to the 7 pin on the light switch??

_Modified by jpenrod at 8:33 PM 10-8-2006_


_Modified by jpenrod at 8:38 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (jpenrod)*

That's what it says.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (dennisgli)*

So no need to remove the steering wheel.....just the covers.
Then cut the wire, connect the repair wire to the part from the car and run to the light switch and tape of the end coming from the turn signal stalk.
Simple......gonna do it soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (GS Audio)*

nice write up


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (diive4sho)*

Did you finally get this mod completed? how do you like it so far? I am interrested!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (Notabora2)*

Umh, what 'mod'? Putting OEM HIDs in a North American Jetta?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (dennisgli)*

Making the Low beams stay on while the high beams stay on.I think I will change my high beams to a better "white" bulb. When I switch on the high beas, the light is a little yellowish. I would prefer a white color more.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (Notabora2)*

Yes, you should definitely do this if you have OEM HIDs - no need to stress the ballast by turning them off when the high beams are on.


----------



## Jagster936 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (dennisgli)*

With regards to making the low beams stay on with the high beams at the same time, with NORMAL halogen bulbs







, can you just use that jumper I have seen in the faq? It only talks about using it in conjunction with a new euroswitch and bridge and all that. I just want the low beams to stay on when the high beams are switched on.


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

i have that little brass jumper thing as well, and i was wondering where to install it in order to get the high beams on w/ the low (oem hid) beams??


----------



## mp4nerd (May 22, 2007)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*


----------



## Boris Yurinov (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (mp4nerd)*

Is there a more detailed instruction on how to do this with out taking the steering wheel off?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

just wondering.. i did it like this.. 
i added a wire in the #7 spot on the headlight harness and tapped it to the wire in #3.
since i own a GTi and a GLi i had the 2 harnesses next to each other and traced the wire as far as i could and say that they were tapped together.
Jetta harness

Golf/GTi harness

and it works fine. hmm...


----------



## pringel_ (May 13, 2006)

So how exactly did you do this again?
Did you remove the #3 wire from the harness and then jumped #3 to #7?
I tried do just that but without removing the #3 wire from the harness and no go...


----------



## Boris Yurinov (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (pringel_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pringel_* »_So how exactly did you do this again?
Did you remove the #3 wire from the harness and then jumped #3 to #7?
I tried do just that but without removing the #3 wire from the harness and no go...

X2.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

I added a second wire to the #7 slot and tapped it to the #3 wire. The #3 wire is the wire for the DRLs and I have noticed that with the e-brake engaged, the mod does not work, however, does, when disengaged. I have not yet removed the wire from the #3 slot yet and physically move it to the #7. I will try that this Saturday. 
Sorry for any confusion. 


_Modified by vickieblack at 10:15 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i still need to move the wire. been real busy. sorry..


----------



## xcharlesy (Jul 26, 2007)

good write up!


----------



## Gavin N.I (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

I'm confused??
You adder a second wire to pin 7?? If so were did the first go??
Or if i read this correct you put wire pin into pin No:7 and just tapped into the wire coming out of pin No:3. Is this correct.
Ignore my stupidity but DRL's are they what we in Europe would call sidelights??


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Gavin N.I)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gavin N.I* »_
Or if i read this correct you put wire pin into pin No:7 and just tapped into the wire coming out of pin No:3. Is this correct.


yes that is correct.. no steering wheel removal, no column opening.. just add a second wire and tap it to the #3 wire. that is how my MK4 GTI is wired. i traced these wires until i found they were tapped together from VW!! lol.


----------



## JAGti83 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

Hi vickie,
Do you know if the wire jump from #7 to #3 that you described works if the DRLs are disabled? I had bent down my TFL pin a while ago without knowing that it may be needed later. Doh!
I have to think that the jump still works even with the DRLs disabled. If all the jump is doing is mimicking the GTI wiring, and you can disable the DRLs on the GTI without losing the functionality of High and Low beams, then this should work on a Jetta.
Just wanted to confirm.
Thanks a lot.
-Joe


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

yes the mod works with the DRL pin bent down.


----------



## JAGti83 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

Thanks!!
I just noticed in your picture that you have both your fogs and high beams on at the same time. Did you do another mod to allow this? or was this a result of your jump from the #7 to #3?
I know you said that the High/Low combination doesn't work with the e-brake on, all other functionality is normal though?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

it was another mod that i did for the fog lights. lol. 
http://metrodubs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4294


----------



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

If I am understanding correctly if you want to disable DRLs and have the high and low beams on at the same time couldn't you just move the wire from pin #7 and move it to pin #3, if I am understanding all the other post that change should accomplish both mods.........


----------



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

I got it backwards it should be move the wire from pin #3 to pin #7.....


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i have not been able to get the pin out of #3


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (JAGti83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAGti83* »_Hi vickie,
Do you know if the wire jump from #7 to #3 that you described works if the DRLs are disabled? I had bent down my TFL pin a while ago without knowing that it may be needed later. Doh!
I have to think that the jump still works even with the DRLs disabled. If all the jump is doing is mimicking the GTI wiring, and you can disable the DRLs on the GTI without losing the functionality of High and Low beams, then this should work on a Jetta.
Just wanted to confirm.
Thanks a lot.
-Joe

This will work with your DRL's disabled. Be advised that if your e-brake is engaged your low beams will shut off when you pull the stalk for your high beams. Not that it matter since you shouldn't need your high beams with the e-brake up to begin with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, If you're installing OEM HID's I would be sure to disable DRL's at that time if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

saving to watched topics, i need to do this!


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_saving to watched topics, i need to do this!

i'll bump this for ya!! ;-)


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_saving to watched topics, i need to do this!

same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i went to the dealer, they had the wire with the connector on it already, i can get part number later. 
i snapped it into the #7 spot and spliced it to the #3 wire. perfect.. once i solder it and heat shrink around it it will look OEM. and it works. 
sorry to you guys that pulled steering wheel, i did this mod in 2 mins.


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_i went to the dealer, they had the wire with the connector on it already, i can get part number later. 
i snapped it into the #7 spot and spliced it to the #3 wire. perfect.. once i solder it and heat shrink around it it will look OEM. and it works. 
sorry to you guys that pulled steering wheel, i did this mod in 2 mins. 

same here, just did it and works perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tim00 jti (Feb 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just want to add to this old thread there is a MUCH easier way to do this.
Take a diode, 3-Amp Barrel Diode 200A Surge/400 Peak Inverse Voltage (like this one -> http://www.radioshack.com/prod...79&cp ) and connect it from the hlow beam to the high beam wires INSIDE your headlights. Making sure the cathode end (the end on the diode with the band of silver) is on the side connecting to the low beam.
This will turn your low beams on when you high your high beams, but with the help of the diode, not allow the highs to go on when you hit the low beams. 
Maybe it will help some of you do this much easier than having to rip apart the dash to do a simple modification.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Perhaps. I for one still think its far easier to simply jump #7 to #3 on the headlight switch.


----------



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

I got the kit from ECS that allows the removal of electrical connectors from wire harnesses and then moved the wire from pin 7 to pin 3 and then I ran a new wire from pin 7 to the headlight to allow my city lights to be on as a DRL. So in summary I am able to have the low and high beams on at the same time and the citylights are connected to the DRL (Pin 7) on the headlight switch. SO when I turn the lights on the city lights turn off. Will post a picture soon.


----------



## 200K VR6 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

So I got a question I have a Jetta MK4 and I have HID's installed but am un able to get my high beams to work, all I have is the low beams.. they are bi-bulbs, you seem to know alot about wiring so I was just wondering if you had any ideas for me.. the high beam indicator on the dash stays on whenever I have the lights on they just don't switch up to the high beams when I try to engage them.. I have a relay also installed on the systems... any suggestions..


----------



## mauarde (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (vickieblack)*

It may be a silly question, but where is located the Jetta harness to do what you are explaining? Is it behind the euroswitch or near the fuse panel?
Thanks.


_Modified by mauarde at 9:18 PM 7-13-2008_


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (JoseDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoseDR* »_I got the kit from ECS that allows the removal of electrical connectors from wire harnesses and then moved the wire from pin 7 to pin 3 and then I ran a new wire from pin 7 to the headlight to allow my city lights to be on as a DRL. So in summary I am able to have the low and high beams on at the same time and the citylights are connected to the DRL (Pin 7) on the headlight switch. SO when I turn the lights on the city lights turn off. Will post a picture soon.

good work.. i just used a really small flat head screw driver to get the wire out. 

_Quote, originally posted by *200K VR6* »_So I got a question I have a Jetta MK4 and I have HID's installed but am un able to get my high beams to work, all I have is the low beams.. they are bi-bulbs, you seem to know alot about wiring so I was just wondering if you had any ideas for me.. the high beam indicator on the dash stays on whenever I have the lights on they just don't switch up to the high beams when I try to engage them.. I have a relay also installed on the systems... any suggestions..

if it the bi-xenons you shouldn't run this mod.


_Quote, originally posted by *mauarde* »_It may be a silly question, but where is located the Jetta harness to do what you are explaining? Is it behind the euroswitch or near the fuse panel?
Thanks.

it is the harness behind the headlight switch.


----------



## jetta2.0T (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (vickieblack)*

I tried the mod, put a wire in the # 7 and then tapped it to the #3. It did not work, I have a euroswith with halo projectors, and i even tried it with the original light switch. Nothing. Does anyone know what i can do to trouble shoot this problem, i really want the GTI look. Also the DRL's are disabled.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

is this working for bixenon projector also?and somebdy,keep this post on top all the time.it is a very common problem for all the retrofiters out there


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

"if it the bi-xenons you shouldn't run this mod."and why is that?u have one bulb and one shutther,flapper,or whatever they call it.when u hit the high,the shutter just opens and allow more light to get out.so...why not?


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (vickieblack)*

Sorry to bring this up again but I was bit confused.

Do I move the wire from slot #3 to slot #7..........









Or do I add a wire to #7 and tap it into wire #3.......
Where do I get the extra connecting tab for the wire???


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i have not tried to move the wire yet, so i tapped it and it worked. sorry for the delay.

you can go to the dealer and ask for a wire harness repair lead. should run about 3-5 bucks..


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (SHAG WAGON)*

i tried moving the green and yellow wire in pin #3 to pin location #7 last night. it did NOT cause my high beams and low beams to stay on at the same time. i have an 02 1.8t Jetta with OEM HID's and a Euro switch. i guess i'll try tapping it soon. Hope this helps.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i guess it needs to be tapped.. hmm... 
i was wondering if there is a voltage drop by tapping these together. maybe this weekend i'll take the multi meeter and see..


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

sorry to bug you but do you have a picture of the cable now that you have it tapped? i would like to do it really soon, but wondering if i need/should get the volkswagen wire repair kit or if i can really just do it myself.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*

My problem is that I did the front end swap a long time ago.
But now I did a bi-xenon setup and I really don't care about the high beams on the Golf/GTI headlights that I have.
I just have to figure out how to wire it up properly so that when I hit the high beams the low beam stays on too.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*

i used the repair kit and just used an inline tap.








this may not be "proper" but it does mimic the GTI wiring from the light switch back.


----------



## dmagic17 (Jul 30, 2006)

Did this today with OEM hids. When I hit the high beams the low beams just flicker. If I turn the high beams off and back on a second time everything works. Any idea why?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i have not seen this. but i wonder if there is a short drop in current when switching to high beams. 
one of these days i'll get out there with my Multimeter and see if that is true.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

What would happen if I were to move the high beam cable from inside the Golf/GTI headlights and conect it to the low beams???
Would that work?

I wouldn't care if the high beam on the headlight does not turn on


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (SHAG WAGON)*

Just did this mod and it worked wonderfully for me. It's so nice not having to hold the stalk for high beams to stay on








Thanks for sharing!


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

and its easy to do..


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_i have not seen this. but i wonder if there is a short drop in current when switching to high beams. 
one of these days i'll get out there with my Multimeter and see if that is true. 

vickieblack are you running HID lows? did you find out if there is a voltage drop? i want to do this to a friends car with HID lows, but don't want to tax the ballasts and have flickering issues...


_Modified by Slalom at 11:12 AM 9-13-2008_


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i havent had time. tuesday is the next day i'll have time..


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re:*

well i helped a friend install some new FK lights on his mk4 jetta wagon this weekend... here's my findings on the different ways to perform the high-low mod:
1. diode that jumpers between low and high beam wires at headlight harness:
works fine if you're running halogen lows and highs... BUT if you're running HID lows, then this is not the ideal way to do it because if you use the flash-to-pass function (pull back on turn signal stalk), then the low beam HIDs will get flashed too... something you don't want to be doing, as quick on-off hits of power to the ballasts will shorten their lives.
2. adding a pin to the #7 position of the headlight switch harness and then tapping it into the wire in position #3:
this also works, BUT there is a voltage drop to the low beams when the highs come on… so if you’re running halogen lows and highs then this is not a big deal, other than your low beams will have a dimmer output (because they are being powered by the low voltage DRL circuit) when the highs are switched on, some may notice the lower light output, some may not. There is a second BUT… if you’re running HID low beams, then the ballasts are not going to like the lower voltage of the DRL circuit, which will likely cause the HIDs to flicker… not a good thing.
3. removing the steering wheel and column covers to cut and tap into the yellow/green wire:
the method that started this whole thread is truly (IMHO) the best way to do this, it of course is not the easiest way to do it, but the results are the most factory-like in that when you flash-to-pass only the high beams light up and there is no voltage drop to the lows when switching on the highs so it’s HID safe. It can be done without removing the steering wheel and lower half of the steering column cover (which is what we did since we don’t have the right tools to get the wheel off), but it would have provided a little better access to the harness and wire had we been able to get the wheel off.
hope my little summary helps clear some things up! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Slalom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slalom* »_
3. removing the steering wheel and column covers to cut and tap into the yellow/green wire:
the method that started this whole thread is truly (IMHO) the best way to do this, it of course is not the easiest way to do it, but the results are the most factory-like in that when you flash-to-pass only the high beams light up and there is no voltage drop to the lows when switching on the highs so it’s HID safe. It can be done without removing the steering wheel and lower half of the steering column cover (which is what we did since we don’t have the right tools to get the wheel off), but it would have provided a little better access to the harness and wire had we been able to get the wheel off.
hope my little summary helps clear some things up! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Isn't the yellow/green wire that is connected to pin 8 on the turn signal stalk the same one that goes to the headlight switch????

If so isn't a lot easier just to snip the the yellow/green wire from the headlight switch and connect it to the VW wire repair kit and then connect the VW repair kit into hole #7 into the headlight switch??


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

thank you for the update since i keep forgetting to do that. just means when i run HID's i'll run a relay and tap directly off the battery. ;-) 
pin 8? hmm... i do not get the low's on when i flash to pass.. and instead of cutting just slide a paper clip into the front of the harness and push the female connector out the back.


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_thank you for the update since i keep forgetting to do that. just means when i run HID's i'll run a relay and tap directly off the battery. ;-) 
pin 8? hmm... i do not get the low's on when i flash to pass.. and instead of cutting just slide a paper clip into the front of the harness and push the female connector out the back. 

yes i would have taken the pin out of the harness, but without being able to get the steering wheel off (and thus the lower column cover), the harness would not easily come out (if at all)


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SHAG WAGON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHAG WAGON* »_
Isn't the yellow/green wire that is connected to pin 8 on the turn signal stalk the same one that goes to the headlight switch????
If so isn't a lot easier just to snip the the yellow/green wire from the headlight switch and connect it to the VW wire repair kit and then connect the VW repair kit into hole #7 into the headlight switch??


apparently it isn't the "same" wire... somewhere earlier in this thread someone tried that and it didn't work... I didn't try it so I can't say for sure... we wanted to see how the column all came apart anyway


----------



## zman88 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

Hello, please send me a link if I am posting in the wrong spot.
I have a 2004 Jetta and I am retrofitting some A6 bi xenons into a set of stock headlights.
My question is, what wiring will I have to deal with to get the shutter to work so that whenever i hit my high beam lever the shutter opens?
Do i have to remove the steering wheel and follow all the above steps?
Also, how the heck do i send private messages??? I tried instant messaging and it seems like it doesn't work, is there a rank you have to be in order to send pm's?
Thank you


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (zman88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zman88* »_
I have a 2004 Jetta and I am retrofitting some A6 bi xenons into a set of stock headlights.
My question is, what wiring will I have to deal with to get the shutter to work so that whenever i hit my high beam lever the shutter opens?
Do i have to remove the steering wheel and follow all the above steps?
Thank you

likely yes...


----------



## zman88 (Sep 14, 2008)

I will paypal someone $20 USD, if they film me a good tutorial of this mod without removing the steering wheel.
email me: gfk88 at hotmail dot com
Thanks


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

so i'm not really a huge fan of cutting any of my stock wiring,
even though its more work, could i just run a wire from that pin 7 to my low beam connection at the headlight and bypass the original wiring?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (andar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andar* »_so i'm not really a huge fan of cutting any of my stock wiring,
even though its more work, could i just run a wire from that pin 7 to my low beam connection at the headlight and bypass the original wiring?


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_i used the repair kit and just used an inline tap.








this may not be "proper" but it does mimic the GTI wiring from the light switch back. 


_Quote, originally posted by *SHAG WAGON* »_









try that.


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

vickie did you ever determine if you just switch the pin it will work?
also will i encounter the voltage drop/hids flickering if i'm using a relay and powering the ballasts off the battery?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i have not switched the wires. i am guessing the lows would then not work or something to that nature. 
the reason for using relays and drawing power directly off the battery is to avaiod voltage drops, so you should be fine.


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

ok, and im assuming that i can use this with a bi-xenon retrofit correct?
and just hookup the high beam +12v to the solenoid motor


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

yes. i think that is correct. i have not played with bi-xenons so i am not 100% sure.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

bumping this.. a few have asked me about it recently


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (vickieblack)*

I have bi-xenon retrofits and I am powering the ballasts through a relay. The relay switch wire is tapped into the low-beam wire. When I hit my high beams the power is cut to the ballasts, but the cut-off shields drop and close like normal. I assume this write up is essentially what I need to do.
Question; since I'm powering my ballasts through a relay can I just add a wire to #7 on the headlight switch (I have a euro switch if that makes a difference) and tap into the #3 wire without worrying about flickering/voltage drop?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

yes you should be okay. the power to the ballast is powered through the relay and not the headlight switch. (in your case)


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_yes you should be okay. the power to the ballast is powered through the relay and not the headlight switch. (in your case)

Thanks for the reply. So I can leave my relay switch wire tapped into the low-beam wire, add a wire to #7 on the headlight switch and tap into the #3 wire, and I should have power to the ballasts regardless of weather it's on low or high beams?
Also, will this take care of my high-beam indicator on the dash that is, now, always illuminated?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

not sure if that will actually fix your highbeam light... i do know that if you splice in the wires, it will keep the low beam circuit powered. however, you would need to do similar for the high beam circuit.
i would fist start over. remove the wires from VW that go to your relay and turn on the lights (make sure they are not grounded or you will pop fuses..) see if you pull the high beam stalk if the indicator light changes. 
you might more of an issue than just powering your lights if the high beams do not switch back to "off"


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_not sure if that will actually fix your highbeam light... i do know that if you splice in the wires, it will keep the low beam circuit powered. however, you would need to do similar for the high beam circuit.
i would fist start over. remove the wires from VW that go to your relay and turn on the lights (make sure they are not grounded or you will pop fuses..) see if you pull the high beam stalk if the indicator light changes. 
you might more of an issue than just powering your lights if the high beams do not switch back to "off" 

Well, when I started to mess around with the high beams. I noticed the dash light wouldn't go fully off (it would just be really dim). Right now the high beam pigtails are just taped up and not connected to anything; so I assumed this is why my dash light was on.
Everything works, it's just the issues with losing power to the ballasts when the high-beams are turned on. The cut-off shield drops when the high beams are turned on, power is dropped from the ballast and when I turn the high-beams back off the shields close and power returns to the ballast. So, if I'm thinking correctly the only issue is losing power; as from what I have done the high-beams drop and close the shields like they should, which would indicate that the high-beam switch is functioning properly.
Am I on the right track?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

sounds right. i am not sure i would pig tail the wires or just cap them if you are not going to use them. but could you run them trough a second relay to engage the bi-xenon switch?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_sounds right. i am not sure i would pig tail the wires or just cap them if you are not going to use them. but could you run them trough a second relay to engage the bi-xenon switch?

Not sure I follow. I think either way I will have to jumper the high-beams to the low-beams. I will give this a shot this weekend when I get it into a heated garage and report back if I have any other issues.
Thanks for the help though. Much appreciated.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

bi-xenons have a small switch in them that when activated for high beam, they move the bulb to a different reflection point. so i guess you would not need to run a new relay, since the high beam would just activate the switch. 
wiki "A bi-xenon system eliminates the need for a separate halogen high beam bulb/lens by either moving the xenon bulb within the lens or by moving a shield up or down in front of the bulb (depending on the reflector design) to allow light to escape from the lens in a different pattern. "


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_bi-xenons have a small switch in them that when activated for high beam, they move the bulb to a different reflection point. so i guess you would not need to run a new relay, since the high beam would just activate the switch. 


Yep, that is how I had it originally setup; high-beam power/ground were ran to the solenoid switch which moves the shield down.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

good... you should be good to go.. oh and the Ebrake needs to be disengaged. (down)


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_good... you should be good to go.. oh and the Ebrake needs to be disengaged. (down)

Yeah, if I read that right; when the high-beams are on and the e-brake is pulled there will be no power to the ballast until the e-brake is released. This is only when the high-beams are activated, correct?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i'll check when i get home. i want to give you the correct info.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_i'll check when i get home. i want to give you the correct info. 

Thanks for the help. Defiantly will help me out this weekend when I try to get this all working.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

okay sorry for the delay, but yes.. that is correct. lowbeams do not power when high beams and ebrake are on.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_okay sorry for the delay, but yes.. that is correct. lowbeams do not power when high beams and ebrake are on. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for getting back to me. Going to give it a shot this weekend and hopefully get this project wrapped up.
Thanks again


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

no problem.. keep us psoted!!


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

One more question I forgot about; will I need to worry about the high-beam indicator being stuck on or should it return to normal once I get everything wired up?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (SHAG WAGON)*

I moved the wire in slot # 3 to slot # 7 and it worked for me (my car is a Mk4 Jetta with European Golf headlights & European headlight switch). Yes, if you pull up on the E-Brake, the low beam lights do shut off, but no big deal, I do not plan on pulling my e-brake up unless I am trying to slow down without showing my brake lights.....








Doing this will get the same results.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_One more question I forgot about; will I need to worry about the high-beam indicator being stuck on or should it return to normal once I get everything wired up?
not sure. i would gues it would return to "normal" but not certain.. sorry.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

Well, no luck. I picked up the repair wire from VW this morning, got it to the garage, and added the wire to pin7 then spliced into pin3 wire. Turn the high-beams on, shields drop but power cuts out.
For now I have given up on the high-beams until spring. Thanks for the help and if you have any suggestions let me know.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

move to colorado, i will help you. ;-) 
do you have your DRL's disabled? just wondering if that has anything to do with it. i DO have them disabled. also, do you have a multimeter? check the power at the VW harness for the low beam when you turn on the high beam.
everything works, except the important power to the low beam when highs are on? is the high beam indicator turning off in low beam applications?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

Ok, got it figured out. I re-crimped the splice behind the headlight switch and all is good. No power cuts and shield drop and close like they should.
Again, thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eteusch1 (Jan 15, 2005)

Read the entire thread, some people just removed the wire from slot 3 and moved it to slot 7 and it worked. For others this didn't work...
So which one is it?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

i spliced in a wire. worked on mine and 3 other cars i did it to..


----------



## eteusch1 (Jan 15, 2005)

did you splice at the headlight switch or by the steering column?
Any power drop when you splice at the headlight, and turn on and off the highbeams?


----------



## eteusch1 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok, just moved the wire from slot3 to slot7, everything works perfect. This also disables DRLs. I think this should be the preferred method of doing this (no wire cutting needed)


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (eteusch1)*

Yes, it is much simpler to move the wire. Someone asked if my head lights flickered with my mod and the answer is no. I have Euro headlights and do not have any flicker in the lights. Unlike my R32, which auto-dim when I come to a stop.


_Modified by rhussjr at 4:08 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## eteusch1 (Jan 15, 2005)

One thing I just noticed...If I start the car and let it sit there, turn on the HIDs and then flip the highbeams on, the HIDs turn off. But when I'm driving around, and I turn the highbeams on, HIDs stay on and there is no flicker....strange


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (eteusch1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eteusch1* »_One thing I just noticed...If I start the car and let it sit there, turn on the HIDs and then flip the highbeams on, the HIDs turn off. But when I'm driving around, and I turn the highbeams on, HIDs stay on and there is no flicker....strange
it has to do with the ebrake. if engaged the lows will turn off when switching to the high beams.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (.:baker)*

so I know this thread is like a millon years old. but I have an issue. I have a jetta and did a GTI front end swap. I had removed the relay for my DRL's when I put my ecodes in when I had my jetta front end. 
I spliced a wire into the #3 wire and put a wire repair pin into #7. I have no luck with the highs and lows being on at the same time. I had replaced the relay (position # 173) and I still have nothing, no DRL's and no highs and lows together. I checked all my fuses and I have the TFL pin in the stock position, it's not bent down.
So, does this mean my relay went bad while it was kicking around in the bottom of my toolbox for the past year? I', kinda stumped because I know that all my wiring is correct, and nothing has been cut or altered. I removed the relay because I didn't want to bend up my euroswitch, and I didn't want to cut the harness. 
any ideas where to get a new relay other than the stealership if that's what it is? (they want $33 for it














)
Thanks in advance. this thread is very helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit for afterthought, it is possible that my euro switch could have gone bad? I know that could possibly be part of the equation, but I don't have another switch to test it out with.


_Modified by NH_Bora+ at 2:50 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

is your ebrake engaged or fully down??
this wire splice mod will not "work" with the ebrake engaged.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (.:baker)*

Yes, this is the key item. If you move or splice the #3 to #7, the lights will cut out if the e-brake is engaged.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

even with the e-brake down still nothing. I'm going to have to assume that it's the relay I guess.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (NH_Bora+)*

It could be the relay giving you problems. All I had to do is move my wires as stated above and I was in business. Now, all I have to do is run my wiring out to the headlights to activate the fogs and back to the tail lights to activate the rear fog. I will be doing that next week, as I am off work and will be installing my MFA Euro cluster and need to run my OAT wire out to the front bumper, so I will do it all at one time.


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

I have oem hids on my gf jetta with stock so after reading the whole thread I gathered that all I have to do is splice 3 in to 7?? Please help if you have done this on OEM HIDS. thx


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

that is correct!


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (.:baker)*

I have a mkiv jetta with a euroswitch, hid retrofit, and relay harness. My TFL tab is intact (not bent or covered by tape). I pulled pin #3 and moved it directly to pin #7, no splicing & works great. No DRL, full function of bi-xenons (flash to pass when stalk is pulled, and stay on when pushed back). I have no brights indicator light, but I have an in-line fuse in the pass. side lamp, which I think it's preventing that indicator.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah i am glad that worked for you.. that was my second choice.. but i spliced. i wonder if moving the wire is the reason for the blue high beam.. 
but now that you moved the DRL wire, you could run a wire right to your city lights in your headlights.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (.:baker)*

I am truly sorry if this has been covered 100x in this thread. I just finished reading this thread and I can't seem to be able to gather EXACTLY what needs to be done. 
I have a 2000 Jetta with a Euroswitch. I have my DRLs disabled with the pin bent over. I am probably going to be trading my hella ecodes for Helix projectors that have a separate high beam from the low beam. Right now the projector headlights have halogen bulbs in them, so I am not as concerned about them turning on/off all the time, but I want to have this mod done and working perfectly before I install HIDs.
Instead of trying to make sense of what I have read, can someone just tell me what will work best for my situation? I don't have any problem doing the original DIY by splicing into the harness at the steering wheel, but my goal with this modification is to make it as OEM as possible (high beam indicator works when it should, especially) while still being reversible if I were to ever return to stock Jetta-style headlights. I also want to try to do this the easiest way possible so I am not spending ungodly amounts of time working on this. 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (alpha_omega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpha_omega* »_I am truly sorry if this has been covered 100x in this thread. I just finished reading this thread and I can't seem to be able to gather EXACTLY what needs to be done. 
I have a 2000 Jetta with a Euroswitch. I have my DRLs disabled with the pin bent over. I am probably going to be trading my hella ecodes for Helix projectors that have a separate high beam from the low beam. Right now the projector headlights have halogen bulbs in them, so I am not as concerned about them turning on/off all the time, but I want to have this mod done and working perfectly before I install HIDs.
Instead of trying to make sense of what I have read, can someone just tell me what will work best for my situation? I don't have any problem doing the original DIY by splicing into the harness at the steering wheel, but my goal with this modification is to make it as OEM as possible (high beam indicator works when it should, especially) while still being reversible if I were to ever return to stock Jetta-style headlights. I also want to try to do this the easiest way possible so I am not spending ungodly amounts of time working on this. 
Thanks in advance...










_Quote, originally posted by *.:baker* »_just wondering.. i did it like this.. 
i added a wire in the #7 spot on the headlight harness and tapped it to the wire in #3.
since i own a GTi and a GLi i had the 2 harnesses next to each other and traced the wire as far as i could and say that they were tapped together.
Jetta harness

Golf/GTi harness

and it works fine. hmm... 



i can see how confusing this thread could get. 
i do not have a problem with my high beam indicater when splicing in a VW Repair Wire into the harness like my quote above. I also think that moving the wire will result in the same result.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:baker* »_
i can see how confusing this thread could get. 
i do not have a problem with my high beam indicater when splicing in a VW Repair Wire into the harness like my quote above. I also think that moving the wire will result in the same result. 


Yeah... this thread got really confusing in the later pages. Thanks for helping out though.. I appreciate it. 
Ill get the VW repair wire and then get one of those tap-splicers people were referencing before. Does the VW repair wire come with the metal insert so that its just a matter of pushing it into the harness and tapping into the lead for the #3 pin?


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (alpha_omega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpha_omega* »_
Yeah... this thread got really confusing in the later pages. Thanks for helping out though.. I appreciate it. 
Ill get the VW repair wire and then get one of those tap-splicers people were referencing before. Does the VW repair wire come with the metal insert so that its just a matter of pushing it into the harness and tapping into the lead for the #3 pin? 


yes, it has the connector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sweet!!! Ill go pick one of those up! 
Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (2004turbo)*

I'm sensing some confusion here. This DIY is for conversion from dual-filament bulbs to single filament bulbs. IE when the OEM Jetta 4 headlights are swapped out for ones where the low and high beam lamps are SEPERATE. any other VW H4 to dual reflector lamps also qualify. This would be the set up that the golf 4 has, for instance. in a dual-filament bulb (H4/9003, or a 9004 or 9007) having both low and high beam filaments energised at the same time would slowly over-heat the lamp housing, which is made of plastic and probably not going to take that forever. besides, one doesn't always want the foreground illuminated. this is an amazing write up, btw. i had to do the opposite with my corolla, as i went from 9005/9006 headlamps to the european H4 bulbs so i needed the low beam to turn off instead.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (pilotlars)*

Last weekend I put in my HIDs and I noticed that the low beams weren't on when the high beams came on. I wasn't really sure if this was the way it was supposed to be, but a friend of mine said his GFs B6 Passat had the low beams on when the high beams were on. So, I started searching and came across this thread. Good thing I didn't run it too long in that configuration, because I really don't want to have to replace the ballasts or ignitors after dropping that much money just to get the HIDs.
Anyway, after reading the whole post, I believe I'm going to go with the first method described. It seems to me the most stock way of doing it. However, I would be interested to know if anybody knows if the connector for the wire going into the cruise control/turn signal stalk is the same as the connector that needs to be transferred to the light switch. I have an extractor that works on many of the pins, and if I can just extract that wire, I can move it and keep it completely stock without the ugly yellow repair wires or splicing anything.
It looks to me from another post I found that it's very possible they are the same type of connectors








I'm really surprised none of the kits mention this step. It seems to me a pretty big thing to miss.


_Modified by tamorgen at 12:56 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (tamorgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tamorgen* »_It looks to me from another post I found that it's very possible they are the same type of connectors

Just for everyone's FYI, this was not the case. I did remove the pin from the housing, but it was a larger pin connector. However, doing this ensured that I didn't really have to use much in the way of a repair wire. I was able to pull it back to the light switch and just add small length of repair wire to add the correct connector.


----------



## DASvolkswagen (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (tamorgen)*

alright. so i'm dumb. i have retrofited jetta headlights with bixenon projectors. i need the low beam's to sstay on when i flip the hi-beams on. what are my options. and with the 3 to 7 mod thing will the drl's be on all the time?


_Modified by DASvolkswagen at 5:00 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

I have the helix hids lows and Halogen highs.. I have the euro switch and the hated angel eyes LOL.. so I have no lights on unless I turn the euro switch then on,y my angel eyes come on.. If I do the 3 to 7 splice will the lights still function the same except give me highs/lows on at the same time also or will I lose any functions that I have now? To bad there was not a dang vag/vad mod like there was on my touareg for this.. It would be so much easier to program it.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

I have the helix hids lows and Halogen highs.. I have the euro switch and the hated angel eyes LOL.. so I have no lights on unless I turn the euro switch then on,y my angel eyes come on.. If I do the 3 to 7 splice will the lights still function the same except give me highs/lows on at the same time also or will I lose any functions that I have now? To bad there was not a dang vag/vad mod like there was on my touareg for this.. It would be so much easier to program it.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_It could be the relay giving you problems. All I had to do is move my wires as stated above and I was in business. Now, all I have to do is run my wiring out to the headlights to activate the fogs and back to the tail lights to activate the rear fog. I will be doing that next week, as I am off work and will be installing my MFA Euro cluster and need to run my OAT wire out to the front bumper, so I will do it all at one time.

so as stated on the previous page I've replaced the relay on my headlight setup for the DRL's and I still have no functionality for my lows being on with my high beams. I even moved the wire from pin 7 to 3 or whatever and put the spliced wire in the other slot. I had originally had jetta ecodes before I swapped my front end for a golf headlight setup and used this DIY . after removing the relay 173 (drl load reduction relay) I have not had any luck when replacing the relay. I put the factory one back in and I tried another relay. short of checking things via wiring diagrams I am at a loss. I have a different set of headlights since my original swap and have tried different headlight switch as well. 
anyone have any suggestions here? or can anyone get me the wiring diagrams for the headlight circuits for both a jetta and a gti? thanks in advance for the help. I've been spending a lot of time going


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (NH_Bora+)*

got it figured out. since my car didn't come with oem fogs, and I pulled the relay ages ago. I put the relay in position 3 in the lower bank rather than in position 7. hence no workie. I also discovered that my brake light on the dash for the e-brake now works again. I always wondered why that didn't work. it's like a whole other world driving at night and not having to hold the stalk back for highs and lows. after I pulled the knee bar and saw the two relay positions I just went








this is the best mod and the most satisfying fix after six months. I should have just pulled my car apart sooner.










_Modified by NH_Bora+ at 10:36 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## rpm757 (Sep 26, 2009)

ok im reading this thread and im so lost i have regular head lights for my mk4 jetta and i just purchased hids for it high and low beam ones and my flicker liek a mother can any one help me out im thinking about doing the pin ish to see if it works


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

This would really be more helpful with pics


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (drowningman)*

bump.. for those that need to know!!


----------



## bonestockgtx (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (.:baker)*

I just really want to point out to people they really SHOULD NOT just move the wire from 3 to 7.
3 is DRLs. The wire from the DRL relay 173 is not large enough to carry the current required to run your lights.
That is why the 1.5mm wire is on the switch on golfs and on the dimmer switch on Jettas. That is is the wire that sends power to the headlights when they are on full. Not the 0.5mm (or 1.0mm, I can't remember) wire after the 173 relay. Have a look at the bentley, you'll see what I'm talking about.
The ideal way to do this is to unplug from the dimmer stalk and pull the wire back to the light switch and plug it into slot #7. This is the factory method and you will be using the proper gauge of wire.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the Hi ... (TRBO-GTI)*

pics dont work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Bump for pictures of this "wire jump" or "wire splice"


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

DASvolkswagen said:


> alright. so i'm dumb. i have retrofited jetta headlights with bixenon projectors. i need the low beam's to sstay on when i flip the hi-beams on. what are my options. and with the 3 to 7 mod thing will the drl's be on all the time?
> 
> 
> _Modified by DASvolkswagen at 5:00 PM 6-15-2009_


This:banghead:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Just did this, super easy


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats me after reading this thread ....maybe it'll make more sense when I look at the harness. Has anyone had any ill effects with this mod long term? I can't seem to shake the thought that there is a reason our cars did not come with this functionality stock.....I mean will it draw too much power having both lights powered at once, too much heat if both lights are on for a long period of time, etc. Also, anyone do this mod on a mkiv R32?


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

:banghead: I read on page 4, post #117 there are three different ways. Which way is the best to prevent the flickering of the hids due to low voltage?

Im guessing the very first post is the best way?


----------



## diesebora (Dec 25, 2004)

*OEM HID's wired*

Installed the HIDs and wired them with them with the Green/Yellow routed to Pin 7, and the DRL Relay Coil disabled and the relay hard wired internally to the default position. Result, thanks to this thread: No more DRL, and the High and Low Beams come on at the same time, and the flash works without triggering the low beams.
Many thanks!!!!
PS. I did try the jumper from Pin 3 to Pin 7, but as I have disabled the DRL Relay, this had no effect.


----------



## Randol_8o8 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Folks. Sorry to bring this back from the dead. I have a 03 jetta that I put euro headlights in. I did a hid projector retrofit. I got my low beams working through a relay harness I built and when I pull back on the headlight stalk I get high beams from my bixenon projectors pulling the sheild away. When I push it back I get the projector shield moving but no hid output. I've tried relocating pin 3 to pin 7 but it doesn't do anything. I should also note I don't remember having DRLs ever on this car.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Randol_8o8 said:


> When I push it back I get the projector shield moving but no hid output.


Hard to offer any advice when you don't tell us exactly how you wired them.


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

Old but awesome thread👍🏻 Just wired up my OEM HIDs


----------

